# equipment insurance coverage, i need HELP



## neighborstree (Dec 21, 2007)

I RECENTLY got robbed for over 50k worth of equipment. my chit hole insurance company does not cover any of my losses. i need a company where i can FULLY cover my equipment if i ever take another loss. it dont have to be a local branch, as long as they can set something up via phone or email. let me know what and who you guys use, and if you evver took a loss. did they pay ? thanks alot


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry about your equipment loss, hope you can get it worked out. Can't say I have ever made a equipment loss claim, thank goodness, but my equipment is covered by Erie Insurance. They had the best rates. Should be a local company in your area. Just thought, I hope that is not your current.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2007)

Bout right, Bout how I figured it would be insurance is a rip off.


----------



## tanker (Dec 23, 2007)

*theft insurance*

I have Indiana Farmers and they were very quick with a check when my saws were stolen


----------



## Steve-Maine (Dec 25, 2007)

We had a insurance policy called inland marine. Covered all equipment, mist blowers, stumpers, chippers and etc. It was so much per thousand of coverage. Good Luck


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve-Maine said:


> We had a insurance policy called inland marine. Covered all equipment, mist blowers, stumpers, chippers and etc. It was so much per thousand of coverage. Good Luck



Right-o. Trailers,chippers,vehicles should be covered with auto insurance,(that may vary by state) everything else on an inland marine policy.


----------

